# 66 GTO mystery color



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

I just bought a 66 GTO as a family project.
I believe the car was built in January on the 4th week.
The mystery is the paint color, The tag has a 1 for a paint color.
I think the 1 references the owner wanted a Pontiac color not a GTO color.
After taking the fenders off. The car looks to be painted a 65 color, Iris Mist.
Is this correct? 

Thanks
Ken


----------



## PontiacJim (Dec 29, 2012)

Ken 66gto said:


> I just bought a 66 GTO as a family project.
> I believe the car was built in January on the 4th week.
> The mystery is the paint color, The tag has a 1 for a paint color.
> I think the 1 references the owner wanted a Pontiac color not a GTO color.
> ...


Yes, you could order a custom color and thus no color code. This has been covered before here. That indeed looks like the 1965 Iris Mist. I had a 1967 GTO Convert. that was a custom ordered color - Iris Mist. It had been repainted Navy Blue on the outside, but not under the hood/trunk and it was the only way I knew what the car had been originally painted as there was no color code for it on the Data Plate.

It seems that you cannot ID the color through the factory paperwork as it was most likely a dealer/customer ordered color. If you decide to repaint the car, I would not remove all the paint and leave some of the original color intact as proof as seen in your photos. If you remove it, there seems to be no way to verify the special order color and you could lose value on something that will add value. I think Iris Mist is a great color on the GTO. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks for the info.
Is there a way to track down how many 66 gto's were painted Iris Mist?


----------



## 05GTO (Oct 6, 2004)

Ken,


Congratulations on the 66, Copies of the dealer order form, build sheet and a dealer window sticker can be purchased from PHS Automotive Services, The original color of your car may be specified on these documents, I have these items laminated and displayed with my car's at car shows.


Post more pictures when you can, Good luck


----------



## GTOJUNIOR (Aug 7, 2011)

Neat another SP paint '66 seems to be a few popping up lately.
The paint codes on these trim tags can be anything from a Number, Letter, Dash Mark, SP and or SPEC stamping's. 
I'm not aware of any good record of production on said cars, These could be ordered with GM colors as well as almost any other auto makers offerings. 
You might get lucky with a color code/number outlined on the build sheet that can be tied to a paint manufacturers color number, but that's not always the case. 
Below is a list of Pontiac's special colors for 1966.


----------



## Ken 66gto (Aug 25, 2018)

Thanks for the update.
Ken


----------

